# NEW! Aspire Speeder 200W Kit



## Alex (5/7/17)

*NEW! Aspire Speeder 200W Kit*












Aspire is proud to introduce the Speeder 200W Kit, a combination of the latest new high power Speeder mod and Athos tank. The Speeder is a dual bay removable 18650 battery mod which delivers up to 200 watts (yes that’s right, 200 watts!) of power. The kit also comes with a partner tank developed especially to make best use of the power available—The Athos tank. The Athos tank utilize our innovative penta-coil head to satisfy those who prefer both dense clouds and top-notch flavor. It comes in two versions, the standard 4ml version and the TPD compliant 2ml version.

*Aspire Speeder 200W Kit Dimensions*





*Aspire Speeder 200W Kit Exploded View*





*Aspire Athos Coils*





The all new innovative Athos coil heads, made for flavor, made for power. These new coil heads will satisfy even the most discerning cloud or flavor chaser. Our Tri-coil head (left) is rated at 0.3 ohms and the recommended power setting is 60-75 watts. For those wanting even higher vapor production, we introduce our new Penta-coil head (right) five coils in one head rated at 0.16 ohms with a with a recommended power setting of 100-120 watts. Truly a power vapers’ dream for sub-ohm tanks.

*Aspire Athos Filling*





Refilling. We designed the Athos tank with ease of use in mind, and it couldn’t be easier than filling this tank from the top. Just unscrew the top cap, fill with your preferred e-liquid through the easily accessible ‘fill slots’, replace the cap and you’re good to go.

*Speeder Battery Installation*





Turn off the MOD and remove tank. Pull the lock catch to allow the battery door to open. Replace batteries. Pay attention to the correct positive and negative connections.






Never use batteries with damaged wrappers as it is a safety hazard.

*Automatic display adjustment*





The 0.96 inch OLED screen will auto adjust as you turn it. Keeping things easy!

*Aspire Speeder Various Modes*
Along with its masses of power, there are also a ton of features that really allow for fine tuning. Wattage range 1-200W, Voltage range 0.1-8.4V, TC range 200-600T (100-315°C) Further options, TCR, Bypass and CPS can really nail the flavor/vapor from your tanks.






Pressing fire button and “+” button simultaneously for 0.5 second will allow you to select between Wattage, Voltage, Bypass, CPS(C1/C2/C3), TC(Ni/Ti/SS316L) and TCR(M1/M2/M3). Pressing “+” or ” button to select modes, fire button to select/confirm.

*Aspire Speeder 200W Kit Charging*





Speeder can also be charged via a Micro-USB port. When charging the screen will display a flashing battery icon, voltage level,charge current as well as charge time.

*Speeder 200W Button Functions*





*Aspire Speeder 200W Kit Package Content*
*TPD Version*

1* Speeder mod
1* 2ml Athos tank
1* Extra A3(Kanthal AF Tri-coil head)
1* Extra drip tip 1* Glass tube
1* USB cable
12* O-rings
1* Warning card
1* User Manual
1* Warranty card
*Standard Version*

1* Speeder mod
1* 4ml Athos tank
1* Extra A3(Kanthal AF Tri-coil head)
1* Extra drip tip 1* Glass tube
1* USB cable
12* O-rings
1* Warning card
1* User Manual
1* Warranty card
source: https://aspirevapeco.com/kits/aspire-speeder-kit/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (5/7/17)

Alex said:


> *NEW! Aspire Speeder 200W Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a looker,Good to see Aspire getting back in the game.I loved their stuff when I started on my journey but they seemed to stall a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/7/17)

Very small looking mod . I'm interested. thanks


----------

